# dbol and appetite



## nightster (Mar 22, 2015)

While on dbol it seems like my appetite has gone to shit.. is that normal?


----------



## Tonks79 (Mar 22, 2015)

nightster said:


> While on dbol it seems like my appetite has gone to shit.. is that normal?



Hi pal, dianabol affect people differently. When I used them my appetite was okay but my mate who was using the exact same dbols at the same dose as me had lost his appetite.

What dbols are they and how many u taking and are u using some test aswell?


----------



## DF (Mar 22, 2015)

It's not unusual.  Dbol hates me!  I get bad indigestion.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 22, 2015)

What else are you running?


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 22, 2015)

I personally take ghrp 6 and it helps me out big time with the whole appatite. When I'm not hungry or I just don't have one I'll take some and about 30 min later I'm searching for food it helps me with my callorie intake. (Just somthing I do to help)


----------



## Want2lift (Mar 22, 2015)

I get lethargic/no appetite from all UG D bol.  Pink thais don't do it to me tho. I get all the gains and strength that DBol brings but without the lethargy.  Tried many UG Labs and blue hearts, all of them I was lethargic within a week. Pink thais I've run several times with no adverse effects.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 22, 2015)

i am not hungry on dbol, i am gonna try a diff. oral next time,, probably a bombs


----------



## Redrum1327 (Mar 22, 2015)

Ghrp-6 helps a lot and prilosec


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 22, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> Ghrp-6 helps a lot and prilosec



^^^^^ x2 on these two things. Any oral i run i need prilosec.  Drol personally killed my appetite more then dbol, so i used Ghrp-6 then.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 23, 2015)

With me its not really a loss of appetite. It seems more like the oral itself ****s my stomache up and i cant eat. 

But i man up and still shove the food down my throat.


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 23, 2015)

d-bol and t-bol sometime damper my appiatie . ghrp-6 is good esp when takeing d-bol and dac and bulking
dont take em on an completly empty stomach


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 23, 2015)

I ran dbol on my very first cycle.  I've never run it since!  Does no one run turinabol these days?  So much more bang for your buck without all the nasty sides.


----------



## nightster (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses! Sorry been too busy to get back on. I'm running liquid at 50mgs ed.  Taking creatine monohydrate and hcl. As well as bcaa's, milk thistle, taurine, Fish oil, and coQ10.   I had some left over epistane and trest. I was running also till they ran out. I don't notice and appetite change from those.  I'll look into what you guys suggested.   Thanks again.


----------



## Alonzo (Mar 26, 2015)

Dbol does that to me as well. Set out a diet plan and follow it whether your hungry or not. Gotta eat big to get big.


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 2, 2015)

Everyone reacts differently, some got very good apetite, some1 feels like shit on dbol, you have to try what suits you best. Bad apetite can be caused by bad liver values, kidneys etc.


----------

